# Carb cycling, advice please



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi

I'm currently carb cycling to drop my body fat for my first show and would like some advice on how my diet looks, i'm 16ish weeks out, 1 week ago i was 15%bf at just over 16 stone.

*high carb day*

meal 1 oats 100g, 4 whole eggs

meal 2 cottage cheese 250g, bananna, whey

meal 3 chicken 200g, sweet spuds 300g, cous cous 100g, chopped broc 100g

meal 4 (pre work out) large orange, whey

meal 5 (post work out) bananna, whey

meal 6 tuna 1 tin, sweet spuds 300g, salad 100g

meal 7 whey (this will be replaced with casein when it arrives)

pro = 302 carbs = 356 fats = 49

*med carb day*

meal 1 oats 75g, 4 eggs

meal 2 cottage cheese 250g, natty PB 1tbsp, bananna, whey

meal 3 chicken 200g, basmati rice 50g, chopped broc 100g

meal 4 (pre work out) orange, whey

meal 5 (post work out) bananna, whey

meal 6 salmon 200g, sweet spuds 200g, salad 100g

meal 7 whey (casein)

pro = 293.5 carb = 254 fats = 77

*low carb day*

meal 1 oats 75g, 6 eggs

meal 2 cottage cheese 250g, natty PB 1tbsp, whey

meal 3 extra lean mince, basmati rice 50g, chopped broc 100g, oilve oil 1tbsp

meal 4 mixed nuts 100g, whey

meal 5 natty PB 1 tbsp, bananna, whey

meal 6 salmon 200g, salad 100g

meal 7 whey (casein)

pro = 294 carb = 154 fats = 105

then back to high carb day.

i'm going to do this till the 12 week point, does this ok?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

what are you cycling them like mate for example it looks like u are following

high

med

low then back to high? is that correct?

because most including myself would not suggest to cycle them like that


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah thats the way i was told to do it mate, how would you work it?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

you are 16wks out and it will work mate and u will lose fat dont get me wrong

i think a better approach is something like:

high

low

low

med

low

low

low

then back to high, u will lose more bodyfat cycling like this

but see what some other members advise you to do

also training should be done mainly on the low days so you are using fat for fuel

instead of the carbs


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

cheers for the advice, i'll have a look see what the other members think but i could easily change over to the way you advised. at the mo i aint doing cardo in the mornings but i'm going to start to help bring the fat off.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

My theory is that the initial stage down to 12 weeks doesnt need cycling

cycling will come later when you are struggling to lose body fat and energy levels are down, initially a targetted plan will allow you to drop weight quickly initially without catabolism and fatigue

then employ something more advanced

then take it further in relation to progress

1 - are you natural or using gear?

2 - do you have pictures you can post?

3 - which days are training and what do you do in them?

4 - when is cardio done and on which days? what is it?

i think these, well 1,3 and 4 are vital before its possible to say which way round to go


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

LS- 1, i'm currenty in my last 2 weeks of PCT so i can have so i can have 2 weeks off before starting another course 12 weeks - show.

2- i'll get some pics up when i'm back home in a few days i'll either post or pm you them.

3- The Workout

Day 1: Chest and Delts

Bench Press 5x5

Incline dumbbell press 3x8

Weighted Dips 3x8

Jerk and Press 5x5

Side laterals 2x12

Day 2: Back

Chins 3x weighted max reps

Reverse grip barbell rows, Yates style 3x8

Rack Deadlifts 5x5

Barbell Shrugs 3x6

Reverse flyes 2x15

Day 3: Arms, Abs

Standing barbell curl 3x8

Reverse grip bench on smith 3x12

Preacher curls 3x8

Skull crushers 3x12

Crunches

Full body stretching

Day 4 off

Day 5 Legs

Leg Extensions 2x15

Squats 5x5

Stiff leg deadlifts 3x8

Heavy dumbbell lunges 3x6

Standing calf 3x12

Seated calf 3x8

Day 6 & 7 off

i do 30 mins cardio on training days execpt legs, i'm going to start doing 20 mins first thing in the morn too. i do either x trainer or bike. (i cant run too many injuries from the army)


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well i only switched over to this diet monday pscarbs told me to start carb cycling and gave me the numbers to work with, i was doing the diet in the flex mag and it was ok lost some fat


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

what show you doing greekgoddess?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry to bumb this thread i just need some advice.

last month (29th) i had my bf measured by a tanita here are the readings

height 178

weight 104.5kgs

bmi 33

bmr 9329 kj 2230kcals

impedance 371

fat% 17.1

fat mass 17.9kgs

ffm 86.6kgs

tbw 63.4kgs

i had it measure on calipers 2 weeks later and that said i was 15%

today i had it checked again by the tanita here are the readings

height 177

weight 99.7kgs

bmi 31.8

bmr 9031kj 2158kcals

impedance 381

fat% 16.4

fm 16.4kgs

ffm 83.3

tbw 61kgs

is it possible to loose possible that much ffm in 1 month? i have stuck to my diet. i have been doing what greg sugested HLLLMLL. i have defo lost weight and dropped bf but i dont think these are that accurate what do you guys think?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

oh just another quick one when working out carbs to you think i should include the fruit and veg?

thanks

stu


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

those body fat scales are sh1te mate... go off the mirror!

yes calculate fruit...veg i wouldn't bother with!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i think i'll stick to the mirror i just wanted to try to make sure i was not loosing weight too quickly. cheers shorty.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as shorty said the BF scales are crap and way out for a bodybuilder....

you should not be eating any fruit so drop all of it.... you should not count veg in the amounts as it should be mostly green and therefore negative calories.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

consider the fruit dropped pscarbs. what should i replace the fruit with pre and post work out?

i'll adjust my figures slightly to take the carbs out i normaly have broc, carrots and spinnage.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i have oats pre-workout as it is a slow burner, and PWO when dieting i have protein and fats when not dieting i have 2 scoops of build and recovery....


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

cheers Pscarbs

so no carbs pwo. ok so protein shake and mixed nuts afterwards.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Greekgoddess said:


> Borostu82 I am entered for the Nabba central show at Doncaster. In the past I dieted too hard and lost muscle, so trying not to panic for this one. Keeping the muscle size so far and losing body fat, so things are looking good.


well best of luck too you for your show. i get paranoid sometimes while dieting sometimes i look at myself and i ook like i have lost nothing (even tho i have) and other times i think its all coming together nicely

Pscarbs i forgot to ask why do i need to cut fruit out? i have ammended my diet and taken out the fruit and not counted for the veg and also add the oats before training as suggested.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fruits are full of fructose in the whole which is a simple sugar yes they fill liver glycogen before muscle glycogen but still they are simple sugars and ones i don't think should be in a diet for losing weight


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks Pscarbs your the man! i wont be eating fruit again till after my show. would you have a look at my diet when i have chance to post the amended parts please and see what you think.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pscarbs could you have a look see what you think please. I'm still working out my High carb day but the figures will be around p300 c350 f50

*med carb day*

meal 1 oats 75g, 4 eggs

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

meal 2 cottage cheese 250g, whey 2 scp

<o></o>

meal 3 chicken 200g, basmati rice 100g, sweet spuds 200g, chopped broc 100g

<o></o>

meal 4 (pre work out) whey 1 scp, oats 50g

<o></o>

meal 5 (post work out) whey 2scp

<o></o>

meal 6 salmon 200g, , salad 100g

<o></o>

meal 7 casein<o></o>

<o> </o>

Total Protein 307, Carbs 256, Fat 69

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

*low carb day*

meal 1 oats 75g, 6 eggs

<o></o>

meal 2 cottage cheese 300g, natty PB 1tbsp, 1scp whey

<o></o>

meal 3 extra lean mince 200g, basmati rice 50g, chopped broc 100g, oilve oil 1tbsp

<o></o>

meal 4 natty PB 1 tbsp, whey 1scp, oats 50g

<o></o>

meal 5, whey 2scps, mixed nuts 100g,

<o></o>

meal 6 salmon 200g, salad 100g

<o></o>

meal 7 casein 1scp<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Total Protein 301.2, Carbs 158, Fat 97*

i do cardio

monday- am 30 mins pm 45 mins

tuesday- am 30 mins pm 45mins

wednesday-am 30 mins pm 45mins

friday- pm 30mins

I'm 13 weeks out from the show at them mo.

cheers

stu


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

meal 1 oats 75g, 4 eggs *add 25g of oats here and 4 egg whites*

meal 2 cottage cheese 250g, whey 2 scp *add 200g spuds to this meal*

meal 3 chicken 200g, basmati rice 100g, sweet spuds 200g, chopped broc 100g *- remove 200g of spuds from this meal only have 80g rice*

meal 4 (pre work out) whey 1 scp, oats 50g

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

meal 5 (post work out) whey 2scp *- add 50g peanut butter to this drink*

*
<o></o>*

meal 6 salmon 200g, , salad 100g *- no need to weigh salad or veg as they are negative calories*

*
<o></o>*

meal 7 casein<o></o>

<o></o>

*low carb day*

meal 1 oats 75g, 6 eggs

<o></o>

meal 2 cottage cheese 300g, natty PB 1tbsp, 1scp whey

<o></o>

meal 3 extra lean mince 200g, basmati rice 50g, chopped broc 100g, oilve oil 1tbsp

<o></o>

meal 4 natty PB 1 tbsp, whey 1scp, oats 50g *- remove oats from here*

*
<o></o>*

meal 5, whey 2scps, mixed nuts 100g,

<o></o>

meal 6 salmon 200g, salad 100g

<o></o>

meal 7 casein 1scp<o></o>

<o></o>

*Total Protein 301.2, Carbs 158, Fat 97*

as said in red above you do not need to weigh salad or veg, eat all your carbs in the first meals of the day don't skip a carb meal just to eat carbs later in the day.make sure you have low days on training days not just medium days as this will speed up the fat loss.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks pscarbs your a star.

i only train on my low days at the mo pscarbs. i'll work the totals out are re post the totals. i'm having trouble with my carb day i'll post it up and see if you can give a bit of help.

cheers

stu


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Pscarbs i need to add about 70gs of carbs somewhere on my high day would you be able to help. i have also re posted my med and low day with the changes you suggested and i have worked the totals out

*high carb day*

meal 1 oats 100g, 4 whole eggs

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>meal 2 cottage cheese 300g, whey 2 scps, sweet spuds 300g<o> </o>

<o> </o>

meal 3 chicken 200g, cous cous 100g, chopped broc, sweet spuds 300g

<o></o>

meal 4 (pre work out), whey 2scps, oats 100gs<o> </o>

<o> </o>

meal 5 (post work out) whey

<o></o>

meal 6 tuna 1 tin, salad

<o></o>

meal 7 casein 1scp<o> </o>

<o> </o>

*Totals Protein 277, Carb's 271, Fats 49<o></o>*

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

*med carb day*

meal 1 oats 100g, 4 eggs whole, 4 egg whites

<o></o>

meal 2 cottage cheese 300,whey 2scp, sweet spuds 200g

<o></o>

meal 3 chicken 200g, basmati rice 80g, chopped broc

<o></o>

meal 4 (pre work out) whey 1 scp, oats 50g

<o></o>

meal 5 (post work out) whey 2scp, natty PB 50g

<o></o>

meal 6 salmon 200g, salad

<o></o>

meal 7 casein<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Total Protein 286.3, Carb's 256, Fats 51*

This is not including the 4 egg whites<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

*low carb day*

meal 1 oats 75g, 6 eggs

<o></o>

meal 2 cottage cheese 300g, natty PB 1tbsp, 1scp whey

<o></o>

meal 3 extra lean mince 200g, basmati rice 50g, chopped broc, oilve oil 1tbsp

<o></o>

meal 4 natty PB 1 tbsp, whey 1scp

<o></o>

meal 5, whey 2scps, mixed nuts 100g

<o></o>

meal 6 salmon 200g, salad 100g

<o></o>

meal 7 casein 1scp<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Total Protein 292.2, Carbs 123.5, Fat 95.3*

*
*

thanks for all your help so far

cheers

Stu

<o></o>


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is not a high day mate a high day is normally one day at the weekend and it is preceded and followed by a low day, aim for 500g+ a cheat meal


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i know its not a high day lol i have a large stomach so i can handle big portions i was looking for some advice on how to boost the carbs with out increasing fats and protein by much i was using fruit as carbs before so i had the carbs up around 350 plus cheat meal

does it matter if i have carbs later on in the day?

i dont train on my high day so i can drop the pre and post and bang in another meal. sometimes i have to train on my med day but not often due to shift work.

i have ammended this now now where do i stick the cheat meal lol

*high carb day*

meal 1 oats 100g, 4 whole eggs

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>meal 2 cottage cheese 300g, whey 2 scps oats 50g, sweet spuds 300g<o> </o>

<o></o>

meal 3 chicken 200g, cous cous 100g, chopped broc, sweet spuds 300g

<o>meal 4extra lean mince 200g, basmati rice 100g, 300g sweet spuds, chopped broc</o>

meal 5 tuna 1 tin, salad

<o></o>

meal 7 casein 1scp

*Total Protein 301.8, Carbs 485, Fats 53.1*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the whole point to a high carb day is to shock the body so eat as many times as it takes to get the carbs in smaller carb meals but more of them is better than larger portions.....

as for fats do not worry about this or protein mate, you are over complicating things mate....

you control all your meals and amounts through the week then on say a saturday eat and then eat some more...

for example a common breakfast for me when dieting for my show on refeed days was 6 pancakes with syrup/2 bananas/scrambled eggs...get the idea


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

mmmmmm pancakes. right Pscarbs im with you on this i know i might be over complicating things i just want to get it right and im learning more everyday thanks to guys like you.

i will keep a little bit of structure to my refeed day but not much

thanks Pscarbs, i think im getting there just need to sort out my peds now lol

cheers again stu


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the way i structure my re-feed days is that i eat 8 meals 6 of these meals are clean bulk meals for example instead of 200g of spuds and 150g chicken i would have 400g of spuds and the chicken then i would put sauce or mayo on the side, then 2 of the meals are cheat meals...along with this if i want some chocolate in between meals then i will have it, i never really count calories or carbs on this day although i do roughly know what i am eating.

it is all about shocking the body into stimulating the metabolism....


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i understand now i will sort of work out what im eating but wont be as strict as the other days and i'll enjoy my refeed day. thanks alot pscarbs you have been a massive help to me. would you be able to advise on the peds?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

god after eating the 6 pancakes, syrup, 2 banana's and 4 eggs i had to have a sleep im eating my second meal now. i will end up consuming over 550carbs roulghy plus my cheat meal. god nknows how i'll manage


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i have consumed over 650carbs am i still ok for my cheat meal?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

As Paul said just eat man! thats why its called a refeed day. Your thinking about it too much, yesterday i had my refeed and just ate all day as my body needed it...dont stress about it just enjoy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well said clarkey


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

cheers guys believe me i have eaten alot and i'm still going.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry Pscarbs i have most probs done your head in with the post's and pm's i think like you guys have said i'm over complicating things.

my heads been battered with work and lads saying i wont be ready for the show and that i wont be good enough so i have been worrying and feeling a bit sh!t.

thanks for all your help so far


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Try and not worry mate we all do that at some point especially when dieting. My advice to you would be just do EXACTLY what Paul says and you will not go wrong, Paul is at the top of the game and had helped people that have won top honours, so just follow what he tells you to do.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

cheers clarkey, just think i'm having a bad week


----------

